# Silence vs. Background Noise



## apollo13 (Sep 2, 2012)

Hello:
My husband and I are newly weds (2 months). We've been together for 2 years before getting married. 

The issue that I'm going to describe will probably seem funny to some people. We live in a 2 bedroom condo. He loves watching TV and will put shows on just "for background noise". Me, on the other hand, I love silence and have a diffucult time accomplishing ANYTHING with the TV on. When I am home alone, I won't even turn it on. 

I started leaving and working in the bedroom as I just cannot focus (I'm a graduate student) when the tv is on just for background noise. 

I know it sounds like a silly issue but I really want to find a solution.
Thank you!


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

Does the sound of water bother you? If not you could consider suggesting you two get a fountain. That way he has his background noise and hopefully you have peace of mind and are able to focus.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

